# Browser Wars



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Not sure if this is where i should post this, but was just wondering what browser everyone uses and why. 

Myself, I use Firefox with the FasterFox extension....why....because it is so much faster and has less security issues than IE and I like the tabbed browsing to. I changed to FF about 6 months ago, and will never go back.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

used to use IE without any problem. Now I use FF just because I've decided I like it more...


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I use IE because I like to listen to yahoo radio and I use sharepoint and sql reporting services at work.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I use FF because I find it faster than IE.


----------



## Tina777 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Foxy browser!*

FF its so much more community minded and friendly don't you think?

Also with v2 I have never had any problems at all!

It does what I think IE is trying to do but it just works & doesn't mess up your security settings.

All our users want the IE menu put back too.

So FF it is! I just love that cute fox!

:wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

opera for about 10yrs


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Firefox...and always will be.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Netscape.
As it is secure, fast, nice layout and tab browsing. It uses FireFox and Internet Explorer rendering engines.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

win xp - netscape
win vista - ie7
mac os x - safari
mac os 9 - ie for mac
mac os 8 - netscape


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ff ftw!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Firefox for at least 2 years


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

About Netscape, joe, I think you are mistaken. Firefox and IE use different engines, so I dont see how it can use both. maybe I'm wrong, and FF is more secure than Netscape or IE

95Five-0...can't you do those things you mentioned with FF?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

kodi, I absolutely LOVE that little animation!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

kbalona said:


> kodi, I absolutely LOVE that little animation!


One of the advantages of Firefox, it's an extension called Smiley xtra 4


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

<img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_14.gif" alt="Smashing Computer" />


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

HE HE, I found the smiley xtra 4 and i like it


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

just wonder why I cant us it in some other forums I go to?


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

WOLFMAN1966 said:


> About Netscape, joe, I think you are mistaken. Firefox and IE use different engines, so I dont see how it can use both. maybe I'm wrong, and FF is more secure than Netscape or IE
> 
> 95Five-0...can't you do those things you mentioned with FF?


no, he's right. netscape 8 can use both the ff and ie web engines. just click in the lower left conor to tell it which to use. it great. works with more web sites than ff alone does, but gives you all the same plugins and safety as ff.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've used Netscape before, don't like it...love my firefox


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

kodi said:


> One of the advantages of Firefox, it's an extension called Smiley xtra 4


Thanks! Got it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

WOLFMAN1966 said:


> I've used Netscape before, don't like it...love my firefox


which version? if it was before 8, then ya, it wasn't all that great. althought version 4 for the mac was really nice, untill they stopped updating it.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Dont know which version, dont care, i like firefox too much to switch.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Have IE, Opera, Fast Browser and FF in around 12 versions altogether, but I only use FF2 regularly or IE with the mentalsoft specific sites.
Its also there as a comparison benchmark, for testing and to use when a certain site doesn't work through FF. FF is in a different class in comparison to other browsers now, IMHO. Although 2 does hold some problems but heck, what doesn't!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

IE. Never had a problem with it and some of our distributor pages don't work right with other browsers.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

I use Opera, FF, and IE to browse the web...


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

FF all the way.....never found any reason to switch over. And what a great free extensions and Themes support- just too good to think about anything else.



PanamaGal said:


> IE. Never had a problem with it and some of our distributor pages don't work right with other browsers.


Use IEView Lite extension in FF and all the exclusive IE pages will perfectly in FF.


----------

